# Have you ever trained...



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

A dog in Kung foo? Libby is doing pretty good lol


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

You're silly!  I like it.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Black belt too! Impressive! Poor kitty................not really!


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Love it!!!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

hahaha........need to make that a greeting card


----------

